

The most awesome license ever. - briandear
https://github.com/voxdolo/decent_exposure/blob/master/COPYING

======
papaf
From the SQLite source code:

The author disclaims copyright to this source code. In place of a legal
notice, here is a blessing:

    
    
        May you do good and not evil.
        May you find forgiveness for yourself and forgive others.
        May you share freely, never taking more than you give.

------
dalke
The license home page is <http://www.wtfpl.net/> .

------
themstheones
If by awesome you mean mistaking profanity for wit, yes it's the most awesome
license ever.

------
digikata
I can't help but wonder about the license only mentioning the license document
itself. Rights to use or modification the work of the source code of project
aren't referenced in the license. So despite what seems like the intent of the
author, could there be a possibility that rights to the work associated with
the license hasn't been granted at all? Of course, lawyers never split hairs
like that right?

------
anExcitedBeast
Challenge accepted: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beerware>

